# ATI - fglrx - Rechner friert ein

## Fugee47

Hallo,

hoffe irgendwer kann mit weiterhelfen ?

Ich habe jetzt seit kurzem eine hd2600xt agp in meinem Rechner drin, wenn ich den wm aber mit dem ati-teiber starte (habe alle Treiberversionen mit support für die Grafikkarte durch) friert der Rechner ein, sobald irgendwas passiert das mit Soundausgabe zu tun hat (hatte vorher ne nvidia drin, da gab es nie Probleme, und mit dem radeonhd-treiber gibts da auch kein Problem --> muss also ein fglrx-Treiber-Problem sein !!)

Der radeonhd-Treiber geht ja (3d unter linux brauch ich nicht unbedingt, aber videos im Vollbild ruckelt damit leider noch)

ich habe es auch schon mit unterschidlichen kernel-versionen probiert, aber immer das selbe Problem mit dem einfrieren sobald sound kommt. 

Wenn wer das Problem und noch besser eine Lösung kennt um das zu beheben ..... dann wäre ich recht dankbar   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

uname -a:

Linux XP2500 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #1 PREEMPT Thu Jan 17 22:02:37 CET 2008 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Das System is stable und auf aktuellem Stand

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Dinger haben doch irgendwie Sound onboard, damit man für HDMI Bild und Ton auf einer Strippe hat. Mußt mal sehen, ob du da den Soundtreiber anpassen mußt.

----------

